# Want your dog in the spotlight??



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

The first goal of K9 PRO SPORTS was to educate the public to the benefits of training your dog and if still interested, the added benefits of Properly trained Protection dogs. In 1992 when we started, Personal Protection training was a phrase rarely heard in discussing dog training, now it is common. We feel K9 PRO SPORTS has been successful in that first goal, but there was more.

We had a second goal, which has been forced to the back seat for many reasons over the past few years. We are putting that goal first from this moment on. That goal was to create a venue that would bring to dog trainers; The spectators, respect and appreciation, that the sport of Rodeo brought to the American Cowboy. With the acceptance of Personal Protection dog training in today’s society we are now moving ahead on the second goal, we going public VIRAL!

Haven’t each and every one of you wanted to perform in front of a real audience? It might make you nervous, but wouldn’t the sound of deafening applause at the end of your dogs “fight to beat the bad guy” make you feel proud. Well get ready, cause K9 Pro Sports is bringing you the chance to perform in front of the largest audience to ever watch a protection dog event in America, and an earth shattering new sport for the Big Dogs.

The Ronnie Coleman Classic is one of the top bodybuilding events to he held in North America. Being held at the Rodeo/Convention center in Mesquite Tx. April 10, this year, it had an attendance of three thousand spectators in 2009. It is an all day, all power-sport comprehensive event. Featuring, world class Armwrestling, the worlds richest Powerlifting competition, Bench pressing match, and this year MMA fights, and of course the Ronnie Coleman Bodybuilding Classic.

Also this year it will feature a K9 PRO SPORTS competition and to show them big boys they ain’t the only ones that can do it, a WEIGHT PULLING trial! That’s right we’ll match our big dogs with their big guys!

Now sit back and take a deep breath, here comes the big news! The Ronnie Coleman classic is introducing the first ever K9 Bodybuilding competition, Hey! Move over Arnold………….. Fido IS HERE!

That’s right we will feature the first ever all breed body-built, competition. The details are still being worked out for this phase of the competition and any one with experience in dogs, especially performance dogs, are encouraged to get in touch with me and add what ever you can for this great event.

This is the first announcement so anyone that wants to come and compete (as long as applause from large groups of people don’t bother you) or to watch, can start making plans. Weight pull and Bodybuilding are open to all, Protection competitors must be current K9 PRO SPORTS members. To fit the shows stage format there will be limited entries in each event, so pre-registration will be required. All latest updates will be posted here and we hope to have the entire program ready for viewing by Feb 1, Entries will have to be paid by March 10. To help or volunteer contact me by ph. 817-483-2026 or e-me. For contestant or spectator info stay tuned for weekly updates.
http://www.northeastboard.com/index....y&thread=16055

Butch Cappel
Founder
K9 Pro Sports
The Original!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Canine Body Building????

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

How many WDF members are going to sign for this?
Yeah you'll be in the spotlight, like the clown on you tube
crying about how mean everyone was to Britney Spears.
Everyone in the world will be laughing their azz's off at you.

While we're at it. Did you really name the Wolf Hybrid
Lugar as the K9 Pro Sports "DOG" of the Year?





Butch Cappel said:


> The first goal of K9 PRO SPORTS was to educate the public to the benefits of training your dog and if still interested, the added benefits of Properly trained Protection dogs. In 1992 when we started, Personal Protection training was a phrase rarely heard in discussing dog training, now it is common. We feel K9 PRO SPORTS has been successful in that first goal, but there was more.
> 
> We had a second goal, which has been forced to the back seat for many reasons over the past few years. We are putting that goal first from this moment on. That goal was to create a venue that would bring to dog trainers; The spectators, respect and appreciation, that the sport of Rodeo brought to the American Cowboy. With the acceptance of Personal Protection dog training in today’s society we are now moving ahead on the second goal, we going public VIRAL!
> 
> ...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry Butch, maybe I am taking your post the wrong way, but it's coming off really wrong to me. Personally I don't believe any type of grip sport should be done for entertainment value, and frankly I would wonder what the hell was going on with someone who was training dogs for the very serious business of protection but wanted applause from a crowd for it. This just seems really wrong to me. It's serious business, it's not a game and it's absolutely not entertainment. The people whom I would want to appreciate my dog's training are those in the know, trainers/handlers/breeders in my sport, this is a small but all important group to me. If I was looking for big applause from an audience I'd try my hand at training circus dogs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Just my .02,

If you actually went to break it down. Every grip sport has an element of entertainment to it.

The events are promoted, held in arenas, videos are made and sold. Some sports are more flashy and do get more oohs and ahhs from the "spectators" than others. And believe me the fields are laid out for the best presentation to the "crowd". 

I am willing to bet that everyone on here watches dog videos for entertainment. I watched spike fly through a car about 15 times....lol. 

I would think that anyone trying to promote a sport would want more people at the events, It is a great opportunity to demonstrate your sport, show people what good dogs and good training looks like, and help promote a more positive attitude and a higher interest level from the populace. 

Same thing as doing demonstrations at a pet expo.

I see all sides of the issue, but am of the opinion that holding and promoting good events, is a step in the right direction in helping to educate people about what it is we do with our dogs, and help dispel much of the misinformation and negativity surrounding biting dogs. 

If the dogs are good and the decoys are good, you will get some cheering, buts what wrong with that?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

The worst part is the short notice. I can't get a full cycle of HGH and roids into my rottweiler.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> This just seems really wrong to me. It's serious business, it's not a game and it's absolutely not entertainment. The people whom I would want to appreciate my dog's training are those in the know, trainers/handlers/breeders in my sport, this is a small but all important group to me. If I was looking for big applause from an audience I'd try my hand at training circus dogs.


Exelent Susan
Now my spin prolly better to stay low Butch. But if you want to be famous, monkey around like rodeos and dogs here ya go
www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=675049n


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Just my .02,
> 
> If you actually went to break it down. Every grip sport has an element of entertainment to it.
> 
> ...


I completely disagree. I couldn't care less if people who are not involved in the sport are impressed. I don't think any grip sport, need to be doing demos at pet expos either. I don't think grip sports need to be "promoted" to the general public, this is not the same as training frisbee dogs or agility dogs or doggie dancing. I disagree that showing the general public dogs "biting the bad guy" promotes a more positive attitude, it just reinforces the attitiude they already have - the dogs are dangerous.

I don't watch videos of training for entertainment either. I watch to see what I can learn from them - period. I don't want every Tom, Dick and Harry who thinks it might be cool to have a tough dog to try their hand at it. I saw this stupid phenomenom happen in the 80's probably most everyone involved in schutzhund has seen it at one time or another. People who are all enthusiastic and want to train - until they see exactly how much time, and dedication is required. Then they only want to come out when they can't find something decent on TV. I don't want to waste my time with the general public, sorry.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I could give 2 shits about some ding-dongs who have no clue as to the amount of thought and effort's that went into the breeding and training of my dog. When a fellow Schutzhund trainer stops out at club training or a trial and asks ware I got my dog who has dun the helper work and says nice work/training that's all the spot lite I'll ever need.
I want to show my dog at the 2010 Nationals not show off at the Nationals big difference.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> I completely disagree. I couldn't care less if people who are not involved in the sport are impressed. I don't think any grip sport, need to be doing demos at pet expos either. I don't think grip sports need to be "promoted" to the general public, this is not the same as training frisbee dogs or agility dogs or doggie dancing. I disagree that showing the general public dogs "biting the bad guy" promotes a more positive attitude, it just reinforces the attitiude they already have - the dogs are dangerous.


We agree to disagree then. I have been to sport TRIALS and "shows" and in the "audience" there are always "spectators", some are there to learn, some are there for the entertainment, some are there to support their friends or relatives (usually with applause)...

I have hosted a small handful of these type of events and been to many more. 
There hasn't been any negativity associated with any of the events from the people that have attended.

At our shows we usually have the local K9 units do a demonstration as well, to educate people on the use of the K9 unit.

I have never heard anyone of the 1000's of people I have met at these events talk about how attending a show re-enforced their negative views on bitework, LOL I have, however, heard 100's of people comment on how well the dogs were trained and that they were very suprised that they could pet most of the dogs in attendance, that they weren't "killers" like they might have thought at first. 


In fact I have seen quite a few people that got interested because of an event, and are now successfully competing in various sport venues. 

These types of events are usually very friendly, where networking is done and new people meet.

If there is no entertainment aspect, then why the flashy suits, jumps, blinds, backhoes??? and the flashy "distractions" and "accessories" in most sport events these days?

again I see your view and understand it, I just don't agree. Your viewpoint is not substantiated in my personal experiences. Maybe you have had these negative experiences, I have not. 

I am not sure I am on board with this paritcular event, cause I am not sure what it is exactly LOL. 

I was just expressing my views on supporting well run, responsible events.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

This is stupid. The "Resistol" arena (I guess,named after a brand of cowboy hat) in Dallas suburb of Mesquite is I suppose the appropriate venue for this redneckish, clownish event.

Body building for dogs? Okay. Best of luck. I can only imagine there wil be some "colorful characters" spectating there...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

How many people attended the Nationals in 2009 compared to the actual competitors?

I cannot imagine that a club that spends a ton of loot to host an event is actually secretly hoping that people do not show up...LOL

Events are expensive, judges, decoys, equipment, sanctioning fees, food, venue rental, insurance, permits, awards, etc. etc. all need to be paid for.

I can't imagine vendors hoping no one shows up...

A club that takes a severe beating on an event will be less likely to host another in the future.

If you have ever attended a trial you were not competing in or working at, you were a "spectator". You went to learn something, support someone, or be entertained. Hopefully a good mix of all 3. 

I think you will find that the organizers and promoters of all dogsports are hoping that their trials and events are successful. It helps them continue on.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

A grip sport trial, (national or otherwise), is a competition, it's definetly not a "show" put on for the entertainment of the clueless. Most people who spectate are involved in one way or another, or are there with someone who is involved in a grip sport. Being successful has nothing to do with the general public. Believe it or not, I think you will find, MOST people involved in MOST grips sport aren't there for fame, adulation, glory or applause.

There is a gigantic difference difference between serious competitors and entertainers putting on a show for applause. There just is no comparison between the two.

Like you say, we will have to agree to disagree!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> The worst part is the short notice. I can't get a full cycle of HGH and roids into my rottweiler.


 
Where you getting them, I need some! :-D


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> A grip sport trial, (national or otherwise), is a competition, it's definetly not a "show" put on for the entertainment of the clueless. Most people who spectate are involved in one way or another, or are there with someone who is involved in a grip sport. Being successful has nothing to do with the general public. Believe it or not, I think you will find, MOST people involved in MOST grips sport aren't there for fame, adulation, glory or applause.
> 
> There is a gigantic difference difference between serious competitors and entertainers putting on a show for applause. There just is no comparison between the two.
> 
> Like you say, we will have to agree to disagree!


 
I have never liked the word "show" used for this type of venue either. Cheapens the hard work and didication IMO.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> How many people attended the Nationals in 2009 compared to the actual competitors?
> 
> I cannot imagine that a club that spends a ton of loot to host an event is actually secretly hoping that people do not show up...LOL
> 
> ...


 
I think when we talk about being a "spectator" In dog sports, if your spectator at a trial. Your not like a spectator at a boxing match. I would say the vast majority of people at a trial, are active particpants in dog sports. In other sports, I would say the vast majority are not participants, they are pure spectator. That's what Spectator sport means, And dog sports offer little to the Pure spectator. 

So, I do not think that dog sports are entertaiment like football or boxing. For most people, those sports are purely just entertainment. For Dog sports....It's only entertaining to those that do it.

The only reason that most spectators for that particular trial.....Is because they did not enter it. But your generally not going to have people showing up to trials, that never plan on trialing, owning a dog...and just like the entertainment value of it. Is it entertaining for people like us....But that's really not the draw.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Personally I would rather train than go watch a trial but I will with out hesitation go and support and attend the other local clubs trials, hell I've even watched a couple of ring trials.  :? 
My attitude wasn't like this in the beginning I loved to watch, and still do just not as much as I like training and watching training.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I am always surprised at how much people can read into a post on a message board. This may belong in an entire other thread but it seems to have started here so I'll jump back in.

Mostly what I would say is "What Jody said" 

I do have to question at least one of Susan’s statements though, She said;
_”There is a gigantic difference between serious competitors and entertainers putting on a show for applause. There just is no comparison between the two.”_ Go tell Mike Tyson he's just an entertainer, and see how seriously he competes about your head and shoulders!

Susan, this is a totally new concept for me I have never heard anything quite like it. I am always for learning new ideas, so would you mind listing for me the benefits and advantages to the Performance dog owner/competitor/trainer, in this system of staying under the radar, it might be helpful. 

Thanks and I hope your answers bring you a happy an prosperous New Year.

Butch Cappel
www.k9ps.com


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike Tyson is an entertainer. If not he wouldn't get paid. People come to see him pay for the tickets which pay him for his entertainment. Just like a singer with the difference of beautiful sung notes vs grunts and groans.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Butch I don't get what you don't understand. I don't know how to be more clear than I already have been,(and others on this thread have been). If you don't know what the difference is between an entertainer and a competitor, I can't help you.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jerry, did your time machine drop you off in the 90's again? Mike Tyson?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Tyson hasn't been a competitor in a long, long time, now I would call him an entertainer. People pay to see the spectacle he has become.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I quoted your comment on competitors and entertainers, not mine, I simply didn't see it the same way, sorry.

My question to you was, "how are dog sports, and their participants going to benefit with this system you proposed". Keeping the public out of and unaware of dog competitions? I thought it a unique viewpoint for competitors and hoped you could list each of the benefits you see coming from that way of doing things. 

Jody has already listed just a very few of the benefits of public participation, taking costs off the clubs, sponsorship, etc. 

Hoping you could do the same for your system, I may be going about all this the wrong way and have no trouble changing, if you can show me the benefits of staying in the closet with performance dog sports. Again I may be old fashioned and think things like nationally televised competitions could help, but I still want to see the benefits you say come form staying out of sight, just list them please.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What did I propose Butch?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I have proposed nothing, I just think your idea for Grip Sport Entertainment Shows kind of sucks - sorry!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Oooh Yes so dogs like this get more folowers. gooood 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VtMmTSHhlE


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> Oooh Yes so dogs like this get more folowers. gooood
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VtMmTSHhlE


Why? Please, why?? Yuck!! :-&


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

andreas broqvist said:


> Oooh Yes so dogs like this get more folowers. gooood
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VtMmTSHhlE


OMG that made me laugh hysterically, I have tears...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> I quoted your comment on competitors and entertainers, not mine, I simply didn't see it the same way, sorry.
> 
> My question to you was, "how are dog sports, and their participants going to benefit with this system you proposed". Keeping the public out of and unaware of dog competitions? I thought it a unique viewpoint for competitors and hoped you could list each of the benefits you see coming from that way of doing things.
> 
> ...


We don't want to come out of the closet....fine just the way it is.

The only benefit to come out of this would be to your pocketbook.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh wait I have an idea - get Barney, he already likes to bite people! Maybe you can talk his owner into running away to join the circus seeing as he has some extra time these days http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQOG969hElQ


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Oh wait I have an idea - get Barney, he already likes to bite people! Maybe you can talk his owner into running away to join the circus seeing as he has some extra time these days http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQOG969hElQ


 
You would think the Pres could Afford a better Leash. :???:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Kyle Sprag said:


> You would think the Pres could Afford a better Leash. :???:


 I wonder if his insurance dropped him? :-o:evil:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

And just so everyone knows I have already been severly admonished for making a political post....so just let it go!!!!!!


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Robin Van Hecke said; _"The only benefit to come out of this would be to your pocketbook."_

Gosh Robin, I don't know if we've ever met, but I certainly appreciate your interest in my event and knowledge about my pocketbook. You must be one of those Donald Trump 'Apprentice' people because you definitely know something about the dog show business that I don't. 

If you don't mind I could use a little advice from you as to how I will accomplish that. Here's the numbers, they are about the same as I have for a K9 PRO SPORTS Championship (also a costly event, so your advice is really, really, needed) 

OK here's the numbers;
Rent (shared) on a major convention center = $1200.00
Insurance for the center = $300.00
Trophies and awards =$1100.00
I try to keep the awards worthy of a major event. All trophies are unique to the event with custom design and engraving, like the ones I use in K9 PRO SPORTS. You can get an idea here http://members7.boardhost.com/k9ps/msg/1257908523.html 

Judges about 6 @ $400 average pr judge = $2400
Major expenses ONLY...... so far $5,000

Income 30 total contestants 
Entry fee $75.00 Total income $2250 
Half of entry fees paid back in prize money -$1125 

If I am lucky it will only cost me $3,875.00 to put a bunch of dog folks on center stage, with a lot of positive publicity and get possible converts to the world of dog and proper dog training, for other dog trainers! 

I have paid that cost for many years now, with no return! But you just posted _"DUH! Butch, you are lining your pocketbook"_ so *You* Robin, are the business person, *You* Robin, have the numbers, *You* Robin can tell me how to make this a pocketbook liner and I will follow your advice faithfully.

Thank you so much for your tiem away from Mr. Trump!

PS Do these numbers seem familiar to any one out there that has put on a performance trial?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"PS Do these numbers seem familiar to any one out there that has put on a performance trial?"

No, and when was the last time there were 30 entries at a K9PS trial? :lol::lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Hype and Excuses*



Butch Cappel said:


> Robin Van Hecke said; _"The only benefit to come out of this would be to your pocketbook."_
> 
> Gosh Robin, I don't know if we've ever met, but I certainly appreciate your interest in my event and knowledge about my pocketbook. You must be one of those Donald Trump 'Apprentice' people because you definitely know something about the dog show business that I don't.
> 
> ...



Once again Mr Cappel is long on hype and BS.
Canine Body Building is a JOKE.
Another attempt to promote yourself/K9ProSports by latching on to a body building event.
What ever happened to the ACCJIT deal where all the K9ProSports folk we're going to learn police dog training?

How about some facts
K9 ProSports is supposed to have been around since 1992?
Where are the results from the recent "World Championship"
total entries, scores?
Where are the results from all/any of the K9 ProSports trials for the last 18 years. Who has earned a K9 ProSports title.
I'm sure all your followers think you're real clever with the
Apprentice comments, but the rest of us know BS and avoidance when we read it.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe I'm a naive newbie, or just trolling, but this is what comes to mind when I imagine canine bodybuilding:










:lol:;-):lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> Maybe I'm a naive newbie, or just trolling, but this is what comes to mind when I imagine canine bodybuilding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



James,

I'm not sure if that is really funny OR a scary glimpse of the future K9 ProSports World Champion. Does that dog have any wolf blood in him? LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow that's all I can say.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I win, what was the prize again ??



http://www.canada.com/victoriatimescolonist/news/story.html?id=67f15c17-2717-4022-bb76-1b982456e793


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> Maybe I'm a naive newbie, or just trolling, but this is what comes to mind when I imagine canine bodybuilding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a genetic condition and, believe it or not that's a Whippet. They haven't tried to breed away from it because (according to whippet folks) it's linked to the gene that creates speed.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Butch Cappel said:


> Robin Van Hecke said; _"The only benefit to come out of this would be to your pocketbook."_
> 
> Gosh Robin, I don't know if we've ever met, but I certainly appreciate your interest in my event and knowledge about my pocketbook. You must be one of those Donald Trump 'Apprentice' people because you definitely know something about the dog show business that I don't.
> 
> ...


After reading those numbers.

I think Robin is closer to being Donald Trump, than Butch is to being the next Dana White.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> That's a genetic condition and, believe it or not that's a Whippet. They haven't tried to breed away from it because (according to whippet folks) it's linked to the gene that creates speed.


Bob's getting all logical on us and stuff. 


Didn't anybody read the funny writing, or did I post the wrong photo? #-o


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Six judges? World level IPO, NVBK and KNPV only have three judges. So straight there Butch I have saved you $1200!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think some people are being a pit overly precious. I would love to go to the French Ring Nats in France and I would count myself as a spectator, and I would infact be wowed and impressed by the quality work of the dogs and decoys. Putting the event on infront of an audience who were not there to see the dogsport in question I really dont see the point with.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Six judges? World level IPO, NVBK and KNPV only have three judges. So straight there Butch I have saved you $1200!!!!!!!!!!!!


And 1100 in trophies...

Even regional level competetions ask for sponsors.

2300 saved in total now!

Swords? why the **** Swords?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Swords? why the **** Swords?


Hey James

The swords will be needed as your back up, in case one of the bad guys show up with a clip board. I think Butch is coming out with a new DVD on how to distract a PP dog with a clip board LOL


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

It seems that what we have here is the, “P.T. Barnum”, of dog sports.

Here are a few quotes I gleamed from the P.T. Barnum articles on Wikipedia:

“…remembered for promoting celebrated hoaxes and for founding the circus that became…” (_-_ _ _) fill in the blanks yourself.

“"I am a showman by profession...and all the gilding shall make nothing else of me," and and his personal aims were "to put money in his own coffers.”

“"There's a sucker born every minute" is a phrase often credited to P.T. Barnum (1810 – 1891), an American showman. It is generally taken to mean that there are (and always will be) a lot of gullible people in the world.”

“"there's a customer born every minute" — he wanted to find ways to draw new customers in all the time because competition was fierce and people could become bored easily” with what he had to show them (_-_ _ _)


Perhaps these Body Building dogs will do for dog sports what Jumbo did for Barnum.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Now a real question. What will this breing to the working dogs? 
I have spent reeealy realy mutsh time with bodybylders. For 10 years I almost only hade friends doing BB, I have never used steroids so I culd not get to that level, But to the point. They are USELESS in a normal life, My normal 15 miuntes walk takes 45 when any of thes guys are with us. The lift aloot but for resaly short periods, And NOWAY ner the Strongman/Powerlifters.
So uts just for SHOW, nothing ellse. 

Why wuld you promote this in working dogs?
We had one nice bitsh bulldog that hade realy freaky muschel, It was sick, She was realy a doggy BB, But her stamina was crapp. So whats the use.

This is not a bach on BB guys, I totely get that life style, but for dogs. NO WAY


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Christopher,

"Overly precious" I like that phrase we certainly have a few "ocverly precious" folks at the moment. Apparently the thought of being seen by the public or the media as a positive force in the dog world is not the course that seems to in favor around here.

I guess we have to just dis-agree on this one. Maybe some day more people will know what ShcH is than know the name PT Barnum, but I don't know, I'll stick to doing what I do with publicity.


*flame link deleted*

Hey, Butch, accusations like those (about any forum member) belong in PMs.


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

*Showman or Dogman, not hard to figure*

Mod note:
_
Post deleted_



Hey, Ron, accusations like those (about _any_ forum member) belong in PMs.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Showman or Dogman, not hard to figure*

This is on it's way to becoming the gayest thread ever


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Showman or Dogman, not hard to figure*



Drew Peirce said:


> This is on it's way to becoming the gayest thread ever




"Gay" as in lighthearted and cheery? :lol:


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Showman or Dogman, not hard to figure*



Connie Sutherland said:


> "Gay" as in lighthearted and cheery? :lol:


What else could it be?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

cheery--- are you sure you spelled that right? lol


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Canine Body Building Judges*



Jerry Lyda said:


> cheery--- are you sure you spelled that right? lol


I've got the perfect judges for the Canine Body Building competition. They'd probably we willing to do the men's competition too.

The guys from the In Living Color series

Men On Film

Damon Wayans and David Allan Grier starred as the flamboyantly gay version of Siskel & Ebert. Damon was always rocking a miniature hat and their catchphrase was “hated it.”


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Canine Body Building Judges*

I'll give that 3 snaps up.

DFrost


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Canine Body Building Judges*



David Frost said:


> I'll give that 3 snaps up.
> 
> DFrost


 
And a Full Twist! :lol:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXf6oYafHtQ


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Ooohhhh, all those sweaty mens down there in Texas wearin they flag shirtses spillin Bud on themselves.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Ooohhhh, all those sweaty mens down there in Texas wearin they flag shirtses spillin Bud on themselves.....




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Canine Body Building Judges*



David Frost said:


> I'll give that 3 snaps up.
> 
> DFrost


SNAP IN Z FORMATION!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PK6QkZG_Y0&feature=related


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Canine Body Building Judges*



susan tuck said:


> SNAP IN Z FORMATION!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PK6QkZG_Y0&feature=related



Susan,

I think they should bring back In Living Color. It's funnier then most of the stuff on TV now.

Anyway, Butch announced he was going to decide on the
K9 Pro Sports Man/Women of the Year. This was supposed to
be done by 12/30 BUT I haven't seen any announcement?

I want to nominate 
Blaine Edwards and Antoine Meriwhether as

K9 Pro Sports MENS of the Year

I'm sure a video of the Awards ceremony would get millions of hits on You Tube (maybe even do a PPV?) Especially if they give them a couple of those Award Swords (the phallic symbolism would be priceless) and a couple of gold plated
clip boards


----------

